# How long did it take to fully potty train your maltese



## Coco23

As far as potty training goes, how long, time wise would you say it took to completely fully train your maltese, meaning no accidents that you can trust them loose around the house?


----------



## Summergirl73

Once we decided to use a Pee Pad (UgoDog) inside for Bella, she was trained within maybe a couple of weeks. I really wish I would have just went with a potty pad right from the start (instead of waiting until she was maybe 6/7 months old or something) and I think she would have been trained by the time she was 4-5 months old. I was being stubborn and didn't realize that my experience with our "big dogs" could not be the road map for a tiny Maltese. Bella needed the option to potty whenever she wanted to. She goes in the grass or she uses her UgoDog pee pad. She's had full run of the house since well before she was a year old.


----------



## SammieMom

It can really vary. Depending on dog, walks, being gone from home. Here was about year for none at all. They are pad trained fairly young. It's those rouge accidents you get took longer.


----------



## kilodzul

It depends on what you call fully potty train. Cashmere was taught to do her business on pee pads for the first month home (before she finished all puppy shots and could go outside), then I tried to train her to go only outside. She stopped having accidents when she was around 7 months. But she still won't hold longer than 5 - 6 hours, nor I think she should. If - rarely - she's left alone for longer than couple of hours, I leave her pee pad in case she needs to relieve herself.
I know it would take less to train her if we had a backyard, but we live in the apartment building, so it was not so easy to catch the moment she needed to pee and take her outside immediately.
I think it depends on many things.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Dewey was 100% pee pad trained at 12 weeks when he came from the breeder. Violet and Hardy(Yorkies) about 5 months and Laurel 7 months.


----------



## Chardy

McC was pad trained in a day, and I put the pad in one area only so she didn't think she had more than one place to go, and to be honest I can't think of any accidents from her other than maybe once and it was my fault because of night time accident. 

Bimmer took a little bit longer. First of all I got him and McC went into heat 2 weeks later and the marking thing started. She got spayed, he got neutered, and he is completely trained now day and night without ever having an accident. No more marking either- I would say he was completely trained at 7 months. That was for all night and day.


----------



## pammy4501

If I remember correctly your pup is about 8 weeks now? I wouldn't look for this pup to be trained for quite some time yet, at least not to where you can trust there won't be accidents. Most maltese stay with the mom until 12 weeks. After that we start training, although by 12 weeks some malts come from the breeders somewhat pad trained. I would say it took my one puppy that I got at 12 weeks about 4 months to be trained well enough to ask to go out when she needed to. So she would have been 8 months at that point. Potty training is an ongoing thing. It's much like training a toddler. Hits and misses. Consistency is the key. But remember your pup is still very much a baby. Don't get too frustrated, it will come.


----------



## shellbeme

Rocky was over a year old. Tucker had it down at 5 months old.


----------



## pippersmom

Pipper is trained to go outside only. By 4 months old he never had an accident because I didn't give him the chance to. I took him out frequently and then within a couple more months he figured out to tell me when he needed out. Before he figured out how to tell me, he would just hold it until I took him out. The whole time he was a puppy, he only peed on the floor twice.


----------



## Coco23

pippersmom said:


> Pipper is trained to go outside only. By 4 months old he never had an accident because I didn't give him the chance to. I took him out frequently and then within a couple more months he figured out to tell me when he needed out. Before he figured out how to tell me, he would just hold it until I took him out. The whole time he was a puppy, he only peed on the floor twice.


Same with my puppy so far, he only goes outside and is incredible, when he has to go do his business he sits by the door or stands in his paws leaning on the door scratching to be let out or he cries and he is only 7 weeks going on to 8 i cant believe how fast they grow! I was wondering if he is so good now i wonder if it will stick for later? But he is so good am so amazed:aktion033:! He also does not do his business in his kennel when we have to leave the house and leave him alone, we usually let him out before we leave so this is very helpful.


----------



## SammieMom

pammy4501 said:


> If I remember correctly your pup is about 8 weeks now? I wouldn't look for this pup to be trained for quite some time yet, at least not to where you can trust there won't be accidents. Most maltese stay with the mom until 12 weeks. After that we start training, although by 12 weeks some malts come from the breeders somewhat pad trained. I would say it took my one puppy that I got at 12 weeks about 4 months to be trained well enough to ask to go out when she needed to. So she would have been 8 months at that point. Potty training is an ongoing thing. It's much like training a toddler. Hits and misses. Consistency is the key. But remember your pup is still very much a baby. Don't get too frustrated, it will come.


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## SammieMom

Coco23 said:


> Same with my puppy so far, he only goes outside and is incredible, when he has to go do his business he sits by the door or stands in his paws leaning on the door scratching to be let out or he cries and he is only 7 weeks going on to 8 i cant believe how fast they grow! I was wondering if he is so good now i wonder if it will stick for later? But he is so good am so amazed:aktion033:! He also does not do his business in his kennel when we have to leave the house and leave him alone, we usually let him out before we leave so this is very helpful.


Sorry, it didn't realize you were walking an 8 week old. I thought you meant how long for pad training indoors. :blush: I don't remember when I started taking mine outdoors. Mine both were pad trained upon coming to me but we had accidents off and on as they matured. If its easy to take them in yard will be easier.


----------

